

A Note of Explanation - eugeneross
http://eugeneross.com/e/

======
elnate
Well Eugene, if your as good at web design as you are at self promotion, I can
see why you lost.

~~~
eugeneross
Funny guy.

------
herbig
No idea of the context of any of this. I've never heard of Eugene Ross, nor am
I familiar with whatever drama occurred here.

~~~
tekknolagi
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache%3Aeugen...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache%3Aeugeneross.com%2Fi-
lost-to-a-dreamweaver-design%2F&oq=cache%3Aeugeneross.com%2Fi-lost-to-a-
dreamweaver-
design%2F&aqs=chrome..69i57j69i58.4863j0j7&sourceid=chrome&espv=210&es_sm=91&ie=UTF-8)

~~~
herbig
Yeah, high school drama over an event no one's ever heard of and a weird
pseudo-apology response without the words "sorry" or "apologize" anywhere to
be found.

~~~
eugeneross
It wasn't an apology, that's why I didn't have the word "apology" or "sorry"
in it. It was an explanation, as the title may have given it away...

------
makaveli8
Good to hear that there was a lesson learned today. Some things are best kept
in your drafts folder, huh?

~~~
eugeneross
You couldn't be more correct sir!

------
czardoz
Why is this here?

~~~
billeh
Kid thinks he got Dong Nguyen'd because he blathered to the internet about how
appalling it is that people won a contest using Dreamweaver.

~~~
eugeneross
Haha!

